# Norco Custom Cruiser 26"



## kruzer (Jul 4, 2019)

*Looking for kind of an odd one made by Norco called a Custom Cruiser from the early 80's. Looks similar to a Cycle Pro cruiser but taller and longer. This is how they came stock. Thanks



*


----------



## locomotion (Jul 6, 2019)

cool bike
I have a 24" Norco BMX


----------



## Radrick (Jan 5, 2020)

I have two


----------



## Hooligan4130 (Feb 20, 2022)

kruzer said:


> *Looking for kind of an odd one made by Norco called a Custom Cruiser from the early 80's. Looks similar to a Cycle Pro cruiser but taller and longer. This is how they came stock. ThanksView attachment 1025552*



That's my Norco when I first got it 3 years ago. Here it is now since I've had it


----------

